# Cypriano De Rore, a fondamental key player in Franco-Flemish art-school renaissance



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Right now Im listening to is works, a platter of resistance 
b:

*
Consort of Musicke*= his Madrigali album
*Graindelavoix*= nice effort whit him

And *Brabant Ensemble lead by mister Stephen Rice* of course, great man, I salute you sir :tiphat:

Goodnight ladies & Gentlemen!

Im tired , I fast walk all day long ?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Cipriano De Rore wrote a set of vespers which I've read are a real high point of the genre, along with Claudio Merulo's and Adrian Willaert's. Unfortunately neither the De Rore nor the Merulo have been properly recorded, there's some of the De Rore on YouTube, but bad sound.

You were asking about consort music. I wonder if you'll enjoy this


----------

